# I come to realize I may be an alcoholic...



## 1ind170.jm (12 mo ago)

Looking story short, I ended the relationship with the mother of my child back in August due to being unhappy and the fighting. I did face alot of judgement from my ex/mother of my son about my past and my time in a branch of the U.S. military. It finally came to a head tonight (1/30/2022) and I realized that I may be an alcoholic due to my past. While I'm now dating the woman I intend on marrying, we talked. I went in depth about everything. And I realized that I have an issue. I'm starting A.A. Monday evening. I guess I'm just looking for reassurance and some sort of positive outlook you know. I've failed a few things in life and I guess I'm looking for reassurance about what to expect and how to better myself you know. I want to kick the habit all together.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

1ind170.jm said:


> Looking story short, I ended the relationship with the mother of my child back in August due to being unhappy and the fighting. I did face alot of judgement from my ex/mother of my son about my past and my time in a branch of the U.S. military. It finally came to a head tonight (1/30/2022) and I realized that I may be an alcoholic due to my past. While I'm now dating the woman I intend on marrying, we talked. I went in depth about everything. And I realized that I have an issue. I'm starting A.A. Monday evening. I guess I'm just looking for reassurance and some sort of positive outlook you know. I've failed a few things in life and I guess I'm looking for reassurance about what to expect and how to better myself you know. I want to kick the habit all together.


You are to be congratulated on getting started doing something about that. You will have all the support you need once you get in AA. I believe they're mostly doing zoom meetings now. A close friend of mine has been in AA for 35 years and is a leader. It's been really great for her. 

As you get sober, you will have more clarity on how much alcohol has been affecting your life. It can be a little complicated having relationships your first year in AA. It really depends on so many factors.. some people find they have to change their whole circle or friends so that they're not triggered into drinking by just being around them. 

But that's not true for everyone. Hopefully once in AA you can learn how to approach the subject with the woman you're interested in and see how she feels about if you completely stop drinking. You know some people who drink and you're going to be around them all the time it would be nice if they didn't drink around you.. but in AA you will learn eventually how to be around it without getting triggered all the time. 

I hope it's a great experience for you and I bet it will be because you seem to have a very good outlook and really want to help yourself.


----------



## NicoleT (Jun 4, 2010)

1ind170.jm said:


> Looking story short, I ended the relationship with the mother of my child back in August due to being unhappy and the fighting. I did face alot of judgement from my ex/mother of my son about my past and my time in a branch of the U.S. military. It finally came to a head tonight (1/30/2022) and I realized that I may be an alcoholic due to my past. While I'm now dating the woman I intend on marrying, we talked. I went in depth about everything. And I realized that I have an issue. I'm starting A.A. Monday evening. I guess I'm just looking for reassurance and some sort of positive outlook you know. I've failed a few things in life and I guess I'm looking for reassurance about what to expect and how to better myself you know. I want to kick the habit all together.


Hi there, I'm Nicole and I'm an alcoholic from South Africa. Very new to the program and only 7 days sober but I have secured a sponsor and I am committed to doing this. They SAY its the best decision they ever made and that the promises come true so its going to be interesting that's for sure. Get to the meetings, Zoom and face to face. I've also failed at too much and I am seeking change in a positive way. If nothing changes, then nothing changes. 
Hang in there.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Everybody's journey is different. Remember all the people you meet at AA have been there. They are generally a supportive kind bunch. 

As a veteran you can also reach out to the VA for additional support & resources. 

Best wishes. Come back & update us about how it's going.


----------



## Oneillo77 (Sep 13, 2021)

Go to doctor and get naltrexone, it helps the cravings


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

What prompted you to seek treatment?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

My man, you have just taken the first step in a very important journey.

Speaking as a retired soldier and an alcoholic who quit in 2014, I get it.

This isn't going to be easy, but I'm sure you know that. The best advice I can give is to try to recognize when you begin bargaining with yourself that one drink is okay.

Do not allow the bargaining to overcome who you want to be.

One day, one hour, one step at a time, brother. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrolHead (9 mo ago)

Your on the right road! Well done


----------

